# NoClassDefFoundError: org.apache.fop.apps.Driver



## harry (29. Apr 2007)

Hi Leute!
Brauch ganz dringend eure Hilfe!
Hab auf meinem JBoss eine Session Bean in der ich mit Hilfe von Apache FOP
PDFs generiere. Nur bekomm ich jetzt sobald ich mit der Session Bean etwas
mache folgenden Fehler/Exception:

javax.ejb.EJBException: java.lang.RuntimeException:* java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org.apache.fop.apps.Driver*

Ich denke ich habe mich da mit den JAR-Files von Apache FOP vertan und da etwas vermischt!? Kann das sein?
Oder was könnte da sonst noch faul sein?

Bitte dringend um Hilfe. DANKE!

mfg


----------



## SlaterB (30. Apr 2007)

tja, sieht so aus 

wo und wie jars mitzudeployen sind, kann ich aus dem Stand nicht sagen,
du hast aber doch sicher eine Anleitung wo das drinsteht,


------
Tipp zum testen:

suche dir irgendeine andere Library, und sei es ein DB-Treiber,
und importierte von dort eine Klasse
(einfach nur System.out.println(KlasseX.class.getName()); )

oder erstelle dir gar eine simple eigene Klasse und speichere 
erstelle diese in einem jar,

wenn der gleiche Fehler auftritt, dann ist die Sache klar(er als vorher)


----------



## SnooP (30. Apr 2007)

Da ich mich ja nu inzwischen ganz gut mit fop auskenne auch nen kleiner tipp in die Richtung. Driver gibt es in den neuesten Versionen nicht mehr. Wenn du also Version 0.9.3 oder trunc verwendest, dann kannst du möglicherweise alte Beispiele/Anwendungen die fop verwenden so nicht mehr verwenden. Wie es neu funktioniert, zeigen aber auch die entsprechenden Seiten auf der apache-seite.

Also vermutlich hast du die neuesten jars, aber verwendest noch alten Code


----------



## SlaterB (30. Apr 2007)

oha, das wär ja was,

Library-Nutzung IMMER erst in Standalone-Anwendungen testen 
(zumindest im Fehlerfall bevor man ein Forum fragt  ), 
dann kann man diese kapitalen Fehler leichter erkennen


----------



## SnooP (30. Apr 2007)

Jo... wobei man ja weiß, dass man als noch nicht ganz erfahrener Java-Jünger da manchmal etwas überfordert wird mit classpath-Geschichten  ... und im Netz nur alte Tutorials findet zu irgendeiner Library und der Mist dann nicht laufen will


----------

